# Grinder/Buffer stand.



## 7milesup (Jul 18, 2020)

Fabbed up a stand for my new 8 inch buffer.  There are going to be a couple of projects coming up that I wanted a buffer for, namely the restoration of 2 Wilton bullet vises.  
Base of stand is 1/2" plate steel with a 3-1/2 x1/8" wall square tube terminating with a 3/8" thick top plate for the buffer mounting.  Leveling and anti-vibration feet were from my normal bag of tricks utilizing hockey pucks bored through for a 3/8" bolt and recessed for the head.  
For some reason I have grown to like Massey Ferguson gray for machinery color.


----------



## Boswell (Jul 18, 2020)

very nice


----------



## brino (Jul 18, 2020)

He shoots, he scores!
Nicely done.

-brino


----------

